# Review of barbecuewood.com's wood



## johnt (Jul 19, 2007)

I ordered their sample pack of wood to try a few different types
6 different woods 2# ea.
I haven't actually tried the wood yet but by just looking at it I'm not impressed. Seems they let their wood just sit on the ground to dry, this can't be good can it?? A couple of the chunks have some mold on the bark which will be removed anyway.
Here are a couple pic's of what I got. The pencile is 6.5 in. long for reference.

Maple chunks


Pecan chunks


Apple chunks ???


Cherry chunks...don't look like chunks to me


----------



## smokincowboy (Jul 19, 2007)

good luck hope it works well for ya...  when we trim fence rows I will get my own  apple  mawberry  pair  and maple are my choice


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 19, 2007)

The cherry looks like it would be easier to use in my GOSM. The maple looks like it was board wood at one time for like furniture or something. I would have to chop up the other stuff again and I don't own a wood chipper. I have a pecan orchard up the street from me and I can take anything that is on the ground for free. I just have no way of cutting it up. All in all though, it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 20, 2007)

Nothing consistant about their wood is there? The cherry looks like seconds from the chip category.

Pecan is in chunks anyway.


----------



## ammjr (Jul 20, 2007)

Most of these really don't that good.  I looked at the webiste and I am not impressed with their prices, either.  They want $25 (claims it was $50?) for 20 pounds of mesquite?  I can grab a 40 pound of pretty good sized chunks of mesquite at the local Gander Mountain (I *LOVE* that store, by the way) for about $20.  If you have one of them near, check them out.  They also have hickory.  The brand escapes me now, I'll get that later today if anyone is interested.
 - Anthony


----------



## texan (Jul 20, 2007)

Acadamy has various wood types in chunks and sticks. It is about $20 a bag there too. I finally found the bigger bags of wood at Gander Mountain the other day. It wasn't back where all the grills and smokers were, but up in the front of the store! I was glad to find that because I've got a Gander Mtn about 2 miles from the house. I've got to drive nearly two hours to find an Acadamy.


----------

